# male haircuts!!



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2010)

guys its come the time that i need a haircut, where's a good barbers/hairdressers around Dubai??!!

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

I found one the other day - havent used them yet - but I saw a barber in Motor City and it was about 40-60 bucks for a cut.

Thats where I am heading when I need one.

Its where Spinneys, pharmacy, and all the other shops are - in that stretch.


----------



## Mattuk (Jan 17, 2010)

I have used the one in motor city and would definitely recommend them I haven't had any problems and every time I go there I have never had to wait. Also there are two in Mall of the emirates which are good one is near Carrefour and the other one is outside in the card park near MMI.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

fozzy said:


> guys its come the time that i need a haircut, where's a good barbers/hairdressers around Dubai??!!
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


Any particular area? It's a big town... 
-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Bare in Ibn Battuta Mall and the one mentioned above next to Carrefour in MoE are both horrendous.


----------



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2010)

ok cheers guys any closer around dubai mall area?!


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

fozzy said:


> ok cheers guys any closer around dubai mall area?!


Yes, I recently went to one across from the yacht club in the Dubai Marina, sign just says Men's Haircuts. 60 AED for cut and wash. Guy did a good job, no complaints.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

My husband rates Julian's in the Village Mall on the Beach Road, Jumeirah 1.
-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Man the hairdressers in Dubai are really really terrible for men.

I've pretty much tried all the places in Time out Magazine and they were crap, including European hairdressers (must've been the failures who end up here).

In all the other places, you will get 90 percent of them being Syrians, who again aren't great.

The best hairdressers so far I've had have been Lebanese, but it is incredibly inconsistent, as once I've had a good haircut with one of them, the second one will be a bad one.

Conclusion, they are all terrible.

I'm half tempted to get one of the 20 AED Indian/filipino places to cut my hair, as they surely couldn't do much worse and at least the haircut will match the price as opposed to the 100-200 AED I've paid here

20 GBP in the UK will get you a great haircut from a vast selection of barbers better than anything I've experienced here.


End Rant.


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Any suggestions out towards festival city?


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

They do say that the difference between a good haircut and a bad one is one week so iI wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

Chicago Barbershop in Satwa, all Filipino hairdresser. My husband's fave, though its far from where we live he would'nt try any other. The price is decent at 30 and they do an excellent job. Its all worth it!
as for my own experience, I swear I will never try again any Jordanian hairdresser, so unfriendly and finish the job so fast and well poorly. Never in my life I experienced that the lady just pulled both ends of my hair at front face and cut it, not even brushing the hair down first. The result uneven length..LOL


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Tried a hairdresser in DFC; in Marsa Plaza. Am very happy with it and only 75 dhs. Good enough to give a tip, though didn't really know what "texturing" hair was. 

Definitely would recommend though.


----------



## k2j2unk (Aug 5, 2009)

M123 said:


> ... I'm half tempted to get one of the 20 AED Indian/filipino places to cut my hair, as they surely couldn't do much worse and at least the haircut will match the price as opposed to the 100-200 AED I've paid here.


The Indian barbers on Al Diyafah St are great, around the corner from Al Mallah resto and the expensive 'salon' near it. I think 30 Dhs, I always tip 5 Dhs extra. 

Are there any such cheap barbers near the JBR/Marina/JLT area? I don't care what nationality they are (Indian, Filipino, Tuvalese, Tongan, Zulu, whatever), and I'm not interested in fancy styling, just so long as they are cheap and do a reasonably good job at cutting hair (wet, with scissors). Tks!


----------



## ShellyMcD (Jun 17, 2011)

My male chums are raving about Chill Salon in Media City (I go to the ladies side of it and it's the best haircut I've had in Dubai) and also Square Cut which is next to the new Geant Express in Tecom.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I had the world's worst shave from Square Cut. The boy shaved my face with a blade razor without using any water or anything, just whacked the soap onto my dry skin and off he went. Looked like I'd lost an argument with Zorro by the time he'd finished.


----------



## ShellyMcD (Jun 17, 2011)

Ouch Gavtek! My friends love it there! But they had haircuts, not shaves.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone bloke in the UK who spends £20+ on a hair cut is obviously a complete metrosexual. Toni & guy in emirates towers will sort you out for AED 200++

I use diva on al Diyafah St in satwa. Either syrians or v camp philipinos - hilarious how they (don't) yet on with each other. Anyway both do good haircuts for less than half you'd pay in the malls. I go every 2 weeks and am happy (but I'm not a metro  )


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I had the world's worst shave from Square Cut. The boy shaved my face with a blade razor without using any water or anything, just whacked the soap onto my dry skin and off he went. Looked like I'd lost an argument with Zorro by the time he'd finished.


I go to one over Umm Siquim industrial area, Haircut ( 5 top, 3 sides), head massage, WET shave and nose trim (optional), 25 dirham when he wakes me up.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

I am also looking for a good haircutter around the Arabian Ranches section. Any ideas or recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Anyway both do good haircuts for less than half you'd pay in the malls. I go every 2 weeks and am happy (but I'm not a metro  )


They must do something right, the place is constantly rammed.

My own personal recommendation though is a Grade 0 by clippers from Sharrif DG


----------



## ShellyMcD (Jun 17, 2011)

ShellyMcD said:


> Ouch Gavtek! My friends love it there! But they had haircuts, not shaves.


 Maybe you should try having a shave?!


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Have been to Shiva in Diyafah Street early this morning. I am very satisfied and it cost me AED 30 plus another 5 Dirhams tip. They are not very friendly but I would recommend it.


----------



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

I use the ones called Diva in Bur Dubai - very good but make sure you use a Syrian barber!


----------



## Smiler51 (Jul 12, 2011)

Diva is the place to go. On Al Diyafah Street or the new location in Bur Dubai. Choose one good guy and always get your hair cut by him. After you go for a couple of times, they are very nice and one of the cheapest in town....


----------

